# Το 2021 να μας φέρει…



## nickel (Jan 1, 2021)

Το 2021 να μας φέρει…

… πολλές καλές χρονιές μέχρι το 2121 (αποκεί και πέρα δεν με νοιάζει)
… πολλά εμβόλια για πάσα νόσο και πάσα κακία, κυρίως όμως τώρα για τον κορονοϊό (καλού κακού, και για τον κορωνοϊό)
… μια μεστή συζήτηση για τα 200 χρόνια από το 1821, με πολλές απόψεις και ελάχιστες συγκρούσεις
… μια ακόμα πιο μεστή συζήτηση για τα επόμενα 200
… γρήγορη επιστροφή στις αγκαλιές, τα φιλιά, τις σφιχτές χειραψίες, τα τριψίματα και κάθε άλλη συναινετική σωματική επαφή
… λιγότερους γλωσσολογούντες εκ του προχείρου
… πολλούς υγιείς τουρίστες και τουρίστριες, και δουλειές για όλους, κυρίως για όσους κοπροσκυλιάζουν στα ΜΚΔ
… περισσότερες ώρες στο 24ωρο (πάγιο συνδικαλιστικό μου αίτημα, το βάζω παντού, αλλά κανένας δεν μου κάνει το χατίρι)
… λιγότερους Ντόναλντ Τραμπ
… πολύ λιγότερους Ντόναλντ Τραμπ
… μια πιο ενωμένη Ένωση, να αποδειχτεί το Brexit μια ανέλπιστα καλή εξέλιξη για όλους (και όχι η πιο τρανή μα~κία των Βρετανών, που νομίζω εγώ ότι είναι)
… περισσότερο κέφι, χαρά, δημιουργικότητα, αισιοδοξία, αγάπη· λιγότερα κόμπλεξ, κακοψυχιά και ανοητολογία
… περισσότερες ευχές από άλλους Λεξιλόγους


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2021)

Υγεία και δουλειές να φέρει, τα άλλα όλα γίνονται. Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 1, 2021)

Χρόνια πολλά, με υγεία και λεφτά!
(Κι αν τα λεφτά έρχονται και χωρίς δουλειά, σε αντίθεση με τα όσα διατείνεται ο Δόκτωρ, ακόμη γλυκύτερα.)


----------



## antongoun (Jan 1, 2021)

Καλή χρονιά, λεξιλόγοι, με υγεία, ενδιαφέρουσες και καλοπληρωμένες δουλειές, και με ταξίδια - αν δε γίνουν ούτε φέτος γεωγραφικά, ας γίνουν διανοητικά. (αλλά ας επιμείνει λίγο το 2021 στην προσπάθεια και για το "γεωγραφικά" :) ) Να είστε όλοι καλά!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2021)

Καλή χρονιά με:
Υγεία χωρίς κοβιδοϊούς.
Οικονομική ασφάλεια για τον καθένα μας.
Καλή παρέα, με αγάπη.


----------



## Earion (Jan 1, 2021)

Να ξανάρθει η εποχή όπου 
θα ακούμε κορόνα και θα σκεφτόμαστε μόνο μια μάρκα μπίρας
θα ακούμε Ντόναλντ και το μυαλό μας θα πηγαίνει μόνο στον Ντόναλντ Ντακ
(άντε και στον Ντόναλντ Σάδερλαντ)
θα ακούμε για κοινωνικές φούσκες και θα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι μιλάμε για φουσκάλες της σαμπάνιας.


----------



## psifio (Jan 1, 2021)

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία και χαρά! :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2021)

Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2021)

Μπορούμε να προσθέτουμε ευχές καθώς τις σκεφτόμαστε, εντάξει;

... λιγότερα τηλεπαιχνίδια γνώσεων με διάσημους ή καλλιτέχνες γνωστούς από τη δουλειά τους για τον εκάστοτε σταθμό. Δεν έχουν γίνει γνωστοί για την ευρύτητα των γνώσεών τους και η απομυθοποίηση είναι θλιβερή.


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2021)

Kαλή χρονιά να έχουμε, υγεία και αγάπη -και δουλειές, βέβαια!


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2021)

Το είκοσι μας χαιρετά, το εικοσιένα γνέφει
να 'χουμε όλοι μας υγειά κι αστείρευτο το κέφι!


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 1, 2021)

_Χρόνια πολλά σας εύχομαι καλοί μου λεξιλόγοι
και να μην πιάσουν χαρτωσιά οι απουσιολόγοι

Το νέο έτος να μας βρει όλους φορμαρισμένους
γιατ’ οι καιροί ‘ναι χαλεποί κι ουαί στους ηττημένους

Να παίξουμε μπάλα καλή γιατ’ είμαστε τζιμάνια
και ν’ αλωνίσουμε τη γη, να πιούμε και σαμπάνια

Με τη λεξιλογία μας να την περνούμε φίνα
κι από τα μύχια του καημού να βγάλουμε τη σφήνα!_


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 2, 2021)

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία και φτου ξελευτερία!


----------

